# Lambing issues.



## ShadyAcres (Mar 12, 2012)

For 5 years I lambed with very little problems.  In the past I have had to pull one that came out head first, and one for unknown reasons.  Positioned right, not too big, ewe just gave up pushing.  I culled my adult flock heavily this year and am down to 24 ewes.  And I had to assist in 5 lambings!  One of the ewes had both lambs trying to come through at the same time  had a front foot from one sticking out and the rear leg from the other.  We lost both of those lambs but saved the ewe.  All the others assists were the first lamb had 1 leg folded back and the shoulder wouldnt pass through.  Those lambs survived.

My ewes (White Dorper) are in good body condition.  None are maiden ewes.  Feeding management has not changed.  I did purchase a ram of different bloodlines who is much thicker, but the lambs  while a bit heavier boned do not appear to be too big.  The lambs were just positioned wrong.

Is it just the law of averages that has finally caught up with me or is there something that I am missing?  Fortunately I am through lambing until my yearling flock begins in May.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 12, 2012)

Wondering if your gals are climbing the wire, hay rack, fences...standing on their hind legs against these objects?  One old farmer told me that it was a good way to get uterine prolapsing, particularly in pregnant ewes.  Maybe it is enough to reposition a lamb as well?



> *Preventing Common Dystocias*
> 
> *Adrenalin*
> When a doe is in stage one labor, it is very disruptive to move her to a different area from where she's chosen to deliver. Stress from isolation, excessive noise or other unusual events causes the release of adrenalin which interrupts the labor process. (Adrenalin cancels the activity of oxytocin.) If a doe must be moved, do it very close to the time she is going to enter hard labor. Does can be preconditioned to a kidding stall by placing them there for the night for about two weeks prior to the due date. It may also help to house her mother or a daughter with her. Keep visitors to a minimum, and keep them quiet.
> ...


http://kinne.net/ob2.htm


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 12, 2012)

I had a ewe prolapse last year and she wasn't overweight and didn't climb or stand on anything..just a freak occurance.  There also may be some link between lack of exercise and position of lambs, but really I just think it's a crapshoot.  It's probably just the law of averages catching up to you!


----------



## ShadyAcres (Mar 12, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Wondering if your gals are climbing the wire, hay rack, fences...standing on their hind legs against these objects?  One old farmer told me that it was a good way to get uterine prolapsing, particularly in pregnant ewes.  Maybe it is enough to reposition a lamb as well?


Hummm, never thought about anything like that.  But I doubt that is it.  My lambing pasture is, as most of my fencing hot wire.  No trees or high browse.  And these old girls are boring and dont play king of the mountain on the round bales like the yearlings do.  But I like the thinking outside the box!



> Preventing Common Dystocias
> 
> Adrenalin
> When a doe is in stage one labor, it is very disruptive to move her to a different area from where she's chosen to deliver. Stress from isolation, excessive noise or other unusual events causes the release of adrenalin which interrupts the labor process. (Adrenalin cancels the activity of oxytocin.) If a doe must be moved, do it very close to the time she is going to enter hard labor. Does can be preconditioned to a kidding stall by placing them there for the night for about two weeks prior to the due date. It may also help to house her mother or a daughter with her. Keep visitors to a minimum, and keep them quiet.
> ...


*Adrenalin*:  Ewes are moved to lambing pasture about 4  6 wks pre lambing.

*Fat*:  Most of my sheep would have a BCS of 3.  There are a few 2s and one 5, but they werent the ones having problems.  Go figure!

*Pelvic size*:  All have lambed previously with no problems.  

*Fetal Oversize*:  I have large hands for a woman and was able to reposition the lambs with little problems.

*Milk fever*:  1 month before lambing I start graining ewes beginning with about  lb per ewe working up to at most 1 lb.  With this years mild winter ewes kept body condition better and probably went up to only about  lb per ewe.  While every year I say I am going to purchase Alfalfa, never have and feed grass hay that we produce.  Keep out free choice loose salt as well as mineral formulated for sheep in our area.  After lambs delivered, ewes jump up and start taking care of lambs  they dont seem distressed or ill?

Great reading.  Thanks Bee!


----------



## ShadyAcres (Mar 12, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I had a ewe prolapse last year and she wasn't overweight and didn't climb or stand on anything..just a freak occurance.  There also may be some link between lack of exercise and position of lambs, but really I just think it's a crapshoot.  It's probably just the law of averages catching up to you!


Law of averages is what I have been thinking as I have been so lucky in the past.  But I can't help thinking (and overthinking) on the what if's.  What if I have become to lax in my management and am overlooking something?


----------

